# دورة يهوذا فى طقس خميس العهد ....



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2011)

*دورة يهوذا فى طقس خميس العهد :





فى بعض تقاليد ريف مصر , يصنع بعض الصبية " دمية من القش" ليهوذا ثم يدورون بها فى القرية مبكتين إياه على خيانته , وفى نهاية المطاف يتخلصون منها باشعال النار فيها , وفى تقليد آخر كانوا يختارون شخصاً يغطون وجهه ويدورون به فى الاتجاه المعاكس متذكرين خيانة يهوذا !!! . 

ويسيرون إلى الخلف وبعضهم يحمل الناقوس مقلوباً أيضاً.. _ أما فى الطقس القبطى وهو قديم جداً فقد اعتادت الكنيسة أن تطوف البيعه فى الاتجاه المخالف لدوراتها , ففى هذه المرة يدورون مع عقارب الساعة ,
 فى حين يدورون عادة ضد الزمن العادى أى فى اتجاه الأبدية بعكس يهوذا وإدانته قدر أن يكون فى ذلك تعليم للشعب ألا يسلك كما سلك هو , وأن كل من يصنع مثل ذلك هو فى عداد المخالفين , ولذلك فإن مردّ اللحن الذى يقال فى الدورة " لحن يوداس " هو : " يهوذا مخالف الناموس " , 
وهو لحن رثائى تميل نغمته إلى البكاء .. ويروى قصته خيانة يهوذا وتعاونه مع اليهود ضد السيد , ولكن السيد المسيح ينتصر على الألام ويقوم من القبر , كما يقارن اللحن بدموع بين بارباس اللص والمسيح البار
" باراباس اللص المدان أطلقوه والسيد الديان صلبوه ".

أما من جهة طقس قبلة يهوذا , فقد رتبت الكنيسة ألا تكون هناك قبلة داخل الكنيسة , وهو طقس يُمارس داخل الكنيسة فقط , وإن كان الأقباط قد مارسوه لزمن طويل خارج الكنيسة فى المنزل والعمل حين كانوا أغلبية مسيحية , ولكنه الآن فى داخل الكنيسة كوسيلة إيضاح وتذكرة ومحاولة للحياة داخل الحدث نفسه , حيث يستمر ذلك من ليلة الأربعاء وهو اليوم الذى تآمر فيه يهوذا مع اليهود على المسيح , وحتى ليلة عيد القيامة , حيث انتصر المسيح على الموت.

يعلّق البعض ويقول ها هوذا السيد المسيح قد قام وانتصر على الخيانة والخونة , وهذا حق , ولكن الأحرى بالتأمل والتعجب أن الرب جاء فى الأساس ليخلص الجميع بمن فيهم يهوذا نفسه , فإذا بالأخير يخونه فيفقد خلاصه ويقتنى له عقوبة وهلاكاً أبدياً.

المرجع
عن كتاب : دراما الصلب _ لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس 
*​


----------



## DODY2010 (20 أبريل 2011)

جميييييييييييله جدا المعلومات دي ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 أبريل 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> جميييييييييييله جدا المعلومات دي ربنا يبارك حياتكم


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
سلام ونعمه*


----------

